# Too SOBA Meeting - 4 April 2014 - Wheat Beer Mini Comp



## earle (16/1/14)

April is the judging for the Wheat Beer mini comp - BJCP Styles 15A-D, 16A and 17A

Wheat beers are often best drunk young so don't make them too early.


----------



## blissiictrl (22/1/14)

I'm in for this one. Work has been reasonably prohibitive the last few meets so I haven't been able to make it up but I have all intents to bring a Witbier along for this. How much is needed for the tasting?


----------



## earle (22/1/14)

Just one tallie.


----------



## benken25 (23/3/14)

Just a quick update we will require 2 x 750ml bottles for judging. I have had my wit kegged for a week now and not overly happy with how it tastes :unsure: but I will throw a couple in anyway.
cheers Ben


----------

